# Rabobank Advanced SL vs Wilier Cento Uno



## meekman22 (Dec 4, 2010)

There seems to be a "Y" in the road and I need help choosing which way to go.

I'm in the process of purchasing a new road bike and I've narrowed my choices to the Cento Uno or the Rabobank Advanced SL. I've ridden most of my miles, both mountain and road, on Giant bikes. However, there's something appealing about the Wilier. I'm not sure if the the appeal is because the Wilier has Campy vs Shimano or the Fulcrum Race Zero vs the Shimano wheel set...I'm not sure. I hear the Wilier guys say how stiff and smooth the Wilier rides but, I've also spoken with some guys who feel the Advanced SL is the best bike on the road. 

Does anyone have any experience with either of these bikes? I'd greatly appreciate your input.

Cheers.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its not only the gorgeous look of cento that drive me crazy but the ride experience as well,,











meekman22 said:


> There seems to be a "Y" in the road and I need help choosing which way to go.
> 
> I'm in the process of purchasing a new road bike and I've narrowed my choices to the Cento Uno or the Rabobank Advanced SL. I've ridden most of my miles, both mountain and road, on Giant bikes. However, there's something appealing about the Wilier. I'm not sure if the the appeal is because the Wilier has Campy vs Shimano or the Fulcrum Race Zero vs the Shimano wheel set...I'm not sure. I hear the Wilier guys say how stiff and smooth the Wilier rides but, I've also spoken with some guys who feel the Advanced SL is the best bike on the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## meekman22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well guys...I finally got the opportunity to test ride both the Giant Advanced Sl and the Wilier Cento Uno...

On my way to the bike shop I kept telling myself that comparing the Wilier to the Giant was a waste of time. Small italian manufacturer verses a huge company - the Wilier will certainly outshine the Giant. After all, Wilier is one of the finest bikes available, it looks really sweet and rides like butter - it's italian craftsmanship. When I walked in the shop I almost didn't bother riding the Giant but, the bike shop had gone through a lot of trouble to get both bikes and I needed to at least do a comparison. 

I had waited over three weeks before the shop got their hands on the Wilier and I couldn't wait; I rode it first. The ride was what I had expected - smooth and fast, responsive yet compliant - very nice. Next was the Giant...I jumped on and was surprisingly impressed the ride quality. It was everything the Wilier was AND more. No flex when cornering at high speeds, stiff and very responsive, smooth and compliant...the Giant felt lighter and faster. Other than the aesthetics, in my opinion, the Giant is the better bike.

To say the least I was shocked at how the well Giant performed. Wilier is definitely a world class bike but, in my opinion, the Advanced SL wins. I bought the Giant.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

?  

Well guys...I finally got the opportunity to test ride the Wilier Cento Uno...


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

meekman22 said:


> To say the least I was shocked at how the well Giant performed. Wilier is definitely a world class bike but, in my opinion, the Advanced SL wins. I bought the Giant.


Congrats on the bike. I, too, have a Giant TCR Advanced SL Rabo frame, built with Shimano Di2. Was able to enjoy it for about 2,000 miles in 2010.

What to do for an encore for 2011, expecially when the Giant is so good? I was considering a Wilier Cento Uno Superleggera, but it looks like I'll be putting my order in for a Look 695 SR and building that one up with Di2 as well (once you go Di2, it would hard to go back!).

A bunch of snow on the ground here in NJ, but I guess I can dream of riding outdoors while I collect parts for the build this winter.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I ride with a Shimano/Perl rep that went from the Advance SL to the Wilier. He is 225+ and liked the Giant better. The Wilier is beautiful and I am sure equally nice.

If you get the Wilier just make sure that they fixed the white paint turning yellow problem. Yuck.

Nevermind, you bought the Giant. Congrats.


----------



## ddhartzell (Feb 25, 2009)

meekman22:

Still happy? Wait....stupid question. How about this: now that you have had the TCR SL for a bit longer, whats your thought on it? I have a TCR Advanced and would love to jump up to the Advanced SL. Just curious.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Hearsay and rumors to those who never own any.. 
If you get the Wilier just make sure that they fixed the white paint turning yellow problem. Yuck.

Nevermind, you bought the Giant. Congrats.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

bon_gabs said:


> Hearsay and rumors to those who never own any..
> If you get the Wilier just make sure that they fixed the white paint turning yellow problem. Yuck.
> 
> Nevermind, you bought the Giant. Congrats.


[/QUOTE]

Why do I have to own a Wilier to know about the paint problem? I ride with 2 other that have them. One is brand new(Shimano rep) and one is a few years old with yellowed WHITE paint. No hearsay but fact. It looks terrible. It was a topic of many discussions.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Well,,your buddies wilier was aluminum or maybe an old stock made 10 yeras ago,, what discussions topic? Im in a wrong brand forum anyway,gotta get out here....
Why do I have to own a Wilier to know about the paint problem? I ride with 2 other that have them. One is brand new(Shimano rep) and one is a few years old with yellowed WHITE paint. No hearsay but fact. It looks terrible. It was a topic of many discussions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Nope, carbon '08

Quit taking things personally. It is what it is. I'd love to have a Wilier....fantastic bikes.

Arrivederci
..............


----------

